# Projekte 2020



## Knoblauchkröte (2. März 2020)

was habt Ihr dieses Jahr so für Projekte ins Auge gefaßt? (falls hier an verkehrter Stelle stehnd kann es ja verschoben werden)

bei mir wird "arbeitsmäßig" dieses Jahr wohl nur das schon letztes Jahr gestartete Projekt "Umwandeln der Hälfte des vorhandenen ehemailgen Rasens in Blumenwiese" fortgeführt da das wegen großteiliger Selbstanzucht verschiedenster __ Wiesenstauden ja eine längerfristige Aufgabe ist

ansonsten steht bei mir aus gesundheitlichen Gründen ja eher das Thema "mit 50 in Rente gehen" an (in den nächsten Wochen muß ich noch mal in ne psychologische Reha weg wo es sich wohl entscheiden wird ob ich nach den nun schon 1,5 Jahren krank sein wegen meines schon seit 33 Jahren nicht vernünftig einstellbaren Diabetes und dessen Folgen und den schweren Depressionen überhaupt noch als arbeitsfähig gelten kann)

sollte die "Arbeitsunfähigskeitsrente" unausweichlich sein werde ich wohl mal als nächstes größere Projekt, da Mann zumindest gesundheitlich noch gut zu Fuß unterwegs ist, einen auf Hape Kerkeling machen und mich mal auf den Jakobsweg begeben. Allerdings nicht nur auf nem Teilstück wie Hape sondern den Weg etappenweise hier in der Heimatstadt vor der Marburger Elisabethkirche beginnend bis nach Santiago de Compostella laufend (wären insgesamt dann ca. 2700km Marschstrecke)

MfG Frank


----------



## koile (2. März 2020)

Ich würde Dir ja gerne ein Gefällt mir geben,
aber Dein Gesundheitlicher Zustand gefällt mir gar nicht. 
Ich wünsche Dir das sich alle Deine Pläne verwirklichen lassen,und sich da durch Dein Gesundheitlicher Zustand verbessert. 
Mit lieben Grüßen
Gerd


----------



## troll20 (2. März 2020)

koile schrieb:


> Ich würde Dir ja gerne ein Gefällt mir geben,
> aber Dein Gesundheitlicher Zustand gefällt mir gar nicht.
> Ich wünsche Dir das sich alle Deine Pläne verwirklichen lassen,und sich da durch Dein Gesundheitlicher Zustand verbessert.
> Mit lieben Grüßen
> Gerd


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen und bis dahin erst einmal alles gute wünschen. 

Projekt oder eher Projekteeee.
Glaub wenn ich mit aufzählen fertig bin ist das Jahr schon wieder vorbei


----------



## trampelkraut (2. März 2020)

Jakobsweg finde ich klasse, ich glaube da kann man so richtig zu sich selbst finden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. März 2020)

Hi Roland,

ich hoffe nur Mann bekommt auf dem Jakobsweg als überzeugter "Heide" keine Teufelsaustreibung verpaßt

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. März 2020)

pennen kann man als Naturbursche ja auch abseits der Herbergen in nen kleinen Biwakzelt (sowas paßt ja leicht oben auf meinen großen Ruckelsack) in der Pampa, wie die eine Dame in "ich bin dann mal weg"


----------



## Haggard (3. März 2020)

Projekt meiner Frau : Vogelschutzhaus für unsere Weißbauchpapageien-Voliere aufbauen
Meine Projekte : Filterkeller verkleiden ( Terrasse ), gemauerte Biokammer neu gestalten, TF integrieren, Teich leer pumpen und Pflanzenzonen neu gestalten, Teichrand fertig stellen

Projekte für eher 2021 : Bambushochbeet mit Bachlauf, Überdachung des Filterkellers in Form eines Pavillons, Endgestaltung des "Gartens"

Zu viel Arbeit und nicht genug  Zeit...vom lieben Geld brauchen wir erst gar nicht anfangen


----------



## Wachtlerhof (3. März 2020)

Unsere Projekte bis auf weiteres:
Haus Schwiegertiger - Dach neu machen, Wasserleitungen neu machen, ...
Unser Höfchen - neuer Fußboden OG und DG, noch ein paar Wände raus und an anderer Stelle neu setzen, Decke EG/Fußboden OG komplett raus und neu aufbauen mit FBH, Versorgungsleitungen (Wasser, Strom) neu verlegen, Fußboden EG fliesen, Wände verputzen u. streichen, Hof fertig pflastern und Außenanlagen fertig machen, ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. März 2020)

Hi Gisela,

im "Elternhaus" müßte auch endlich mal das alte Bad, was Daddy vor 3 Jahren geräumt hatte (und nun schon wegen Mangel an Lust und Zeitmangel wegen zu viel Arbeit in der Werkstatt - weil ich ja schon länger krankheitsmäßig ausfiel -  seit >2,5 Jahren als Rohbau daliegt) mal weiter gemacht werden.
Vieleicht klappt es da dieses Jahr endlich da mal etwas zu machen weil der Betrieb nun im letzten Existenzmonat liegt - ein paar m neue Wasserleitungen legen wird arbeitsmäßig für uns beide alten Säcke sicherlich als mögliche Jahresleistung reichen

MfG Frank


----------



## Wetterleuchten (8. März 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> ich hoffe nur Mann bekommt auf dem Jakobsweg als überzeugter "Heide" keine Teufelsaustreibung verpaßt
> 
> MfG Frank


Da empfehle ich dir die gute alte heidnische Flexibilität. Besorg dir ein kleines Christophorus-Amulett. Als Schutzpatron der Reisenden müsste der dich auch zuverlässig vor übergriffigen Schäfchen schützen. 
Wir haben eins in unserem gebrauchten Womo hängen, war da schon und tut uns nix. 

@ Projekte
Ich hatte die letzten Jahre soviel privaten Mist an der Backe, dass mein Projekt einfach ein ganz normales, chilliges Jahr haben ist. Mal schauen. Notfalls räum ich den Keller auf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. März 2020)

da es z.Z net viel zu tun gibt und man wegen dem sch..ß Corona ja auch net mehr zu Kumpels oder sonst was in der Öffentlichkeit unternehmen kann wurde die Tage mal wieder ein bischen in der Blumenwiese gewerkelt und einige weitere __ Wiesenstauden - aber net nur heimische, auch eineg insektenfreudliche auswärtige - eingepflanzt. (und dann kamen nun die "Eisheiligen"

Vater wollte heute einen ehemaligen Weinflaschenkasten aus Holz im Ofen entsorgen, der wurde gleich "gerettet" und wird die Tage mit gelochten Brennholtzstücken bestückt um ein neues kleines Insektenhotel zu bekommen - hab eh noch noch ne Kartusche Silikonkleber von Aquarium über (eines der beiden schon an der Süd-Wand hängenden und letztes Jahr fleisig von Wildbienen genutzten Insektenbordells wurde den Winter über wohl von einem Waschbären fast komplett ausgeräumt das Innenleben liegt schön verteilt am Boden rum)

weiterhin hat Mann sich für das "Großprojekt Jakobsweg" schon mal ordentlich mit Wanderführern eingedeckt und den fehlenden Bereich von ca. 200km zwischen Vaucouleurs und Beaune übers Internet zusammengesucht und auf seinen Frankreich-Karten markiert. Mal schauen wann ich da die ersten Etappe starten kann (von Marburg bis Trier sind rund 380km was man dieses Jahr in 2,5 Wochen durchaus schaffen könnte)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Apr. 2020)

Hi,

heute gings los mit dem "langen Marsch"

nachdem heute früh noch die "Jakobsschnecke" an den Ruckelsack kam  und Mann um 9.45 vor dem Portal der ersten gotischen Kirche Deutschlands stand wurden in 6,5h die ersten rund 30km von >2500km zurückgelegt. Mit Erfolg: Sonnenbrand in der Fresse bekommen - weil man südwärts marschieren mußte - und morgen wohl auch das auf was die Katzen vor ner Muckibude warten

 auf der ganzen heutigen Strecke war aber erst ein einziges Mal ne  Markierung mit Jakobsmuschel zu sehen (die durchgehende Markierung fängt erst ab  dem Dom in Wetzlar an (das sind noch 36km  vom heutigen Etappenende)

MfG Frank


----------

